# New Business Name, New URL. Please Help by Clicking



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've changed my business name, website, Facebook business page name, etc. as part of an extensive preparation for advertising.

Was hoping to get as many of you as possible to click the link in order to get Google up to speed recognizing me.

My new URL is barringerfinefurniture.com

The link is at my profile also.

Thanks for the support as always.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Best of luck on your endeavor!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Scott, you hit it out of the park with your website. The photos are beautiful and really do justice to your work. Hope it brings in some business.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Great site Scott. You may want to do a 301 redirect from your old website to your new one to keep Google happy. Good luck with your new site.

Explanation from Google

If you need to change the URL of a page as it is shown in search engine results, we recommend that you use a server-side 301 redirect. This is the best way to ensure that users and *search engines *are directed to the correct page. The 301 status code means that a page has permanently moved to a new location.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, Scott.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful page Mr. Barringer, hopefully the customers see how great your work is and they come running.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done Scott. I wish you even more success.
Bill


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the kind words and support. Looks like I'm already back on the map for the most part.

Things are still a bit messy. The old logo is still up there but that should get replaced today or tomorrow.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Done. Glad to do it. Beautiful site.
Best of luck.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice site and great work!


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

great work. love shaker.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Very elegant. Great pictures of your output.

Two recommendations though.

Speak "client," not "woodworker."

Describe your processes. Explain the terms. Romance the viewer - I shouldn't need to add not with nonsense or lies. But tell a story…....

You know WE know what you're talking about. But a potential client probably has no clue about terminology. Add explanations of the process and your reasoning. Maybe pics too. In other words, make it about your viewer, not you. Or us.

My other recommendation - include a picture of yourself. Buying handmade furniture is an intimate process. Put your smiling face on your website. Give people an idea of who they'll be dealing with. And maybe another one working away at your bench.

But otherwise this is a great start.

Howard Rosenberg


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Howard, thanks for the suggestions and I agree with everything you say. Working on it. Just got the new logo up though. Next is going through the rest of the website and doing just about exactly what you're talking about here. It's a process. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks great.
Wishing you much success !!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice site attesting to your craftsmanship and pride. Great photography too. Your Facebook "like" count should have gone up by one.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

The site looks great Scott. Amazing photos.


----------

